

Invoice To Me - dotmanish
http://invoiceto.me

======
Dru89
Looks useful! The only thing I notice is that if you delete all rows and then
add a row, it first shows "NaN" as the first number and then starts numbering
from zero.

Very small details aside, it looks like a great project!

------
BPm
very useful!

